# Magic Lantern Team Hacks the Canon EOS M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/magic-lantern-team-hacks-the-canon-eos-m/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/magic-lantern-team-hacks-the-canon-eos-m/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>… and again

</strong>It seems the Magic Lantern team cannot be stopped. They have successfully hacked the Canon EOS-M and plan to port the software to the EOS-M in the coming months.</p>
<p>You can read all about it and its progress on the Magic Lantern site.</p>
<div id="attachment_12018" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=3648.0"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12018" title="EOSM_Hello" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/EOSM_Hello-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Magic Lantern Hacks the EOS-M</p></div>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/78-news/144-eos-m-hello-world" target="_blank">Read the press release</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay..... NOW I want an eos m. Imagine it on a flycam nano for b-roll work, lol.


----------



## Zlatko (Nov 26, 2012)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> Okay..... NOW I want an eos m. Imagine it on a flycam nano for b-roll work, lol.


Hackers are helping to sell more cameras!


----------



## gmrza (Nov 26, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> Chosenbydestiny said:
> 
> 
> > Okay..... NOW I want an eos m. Imagine it on a flycam nano for b-roll work, lol.
> ...



Hopefully this also acts as a useful form of "competition" to Canon by "encouraging" Canon to include more useful features in the stock firmware.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 26, 2012)

This camera has by far the WORST autofocus i have ever seen. It must take like 4-8 seconds to focus on something. 

Shameful Canon, just shameful. And ergonomic it is not, with the hand grooves not as well placed like the g series. I was looking forward to a nice lil camera but i was appalled. The AF alone makes this pure garbage.

Buyer beware.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 26, 2012)

ashmadux said:


> This camera has by far the WORST autofocus i have ever seen. It must take like 4-8 seconds to focus on something.
> 
> Shameful Canon, just shameful. And ergonomic it is not, with the hand grooves not as well placed like the g series. I was looking forward to a nice lil camera but i was appalled. The AF alone makes this pure garbage.
> 
> Buyer beware.



Have you used an EOS 650? - try putting an 85mm f/1.2L USM II on an EOS 650!


----------



## Area256 (Nov 27, 2012)

It would be really funny if the ML team manages to improve the speed of the camera's auto-focus before Canon does.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 27, 2012)

Area256 said:


> It would be really funny if the ML team manages to improve the speed of the camera's auto-focus before Canon does.



Turn on the focus peaking, and you can probably manual focus faster.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 27, 2012)

ashmadux said:


> This camera has by far the WORST autofocus i have ever seen. It must take like 4-8 seconds to focus on something.
> 
> Shameful Canon, just shameful. And ergonomic it is not, with the hand grooves not as well placed like the g series. I was looking forward to a nice lil camera but i was appalled. The AF alone makes this pure garbage.
> 
> Buyer beware.



Try using touch-AF. It's a lot easier and faster than AF through button. I tried it and I was surprised that it works.


----------

